
Show HN: Recruitly – A simplified recruitment process - recruitly
http://recruitly.co/
======
recruitly
Greetings,

We are trying to simplify the recruitment process with this platform. Our
system halves the number of interviews by a selection of the most appropriate
candidate(s).

Kindly provide any feedback you may have. It will be greatly appreciated.

All the best, Recruitly Team

